# Kiosk PC / Computer Rechte



## aquila (18. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tool, am Besten Freeware das so ähnlich ist wie Windows Steady State. Ich will einen Computer so weit einschränken das der jeweilige User nur mehr auf 2-3 Programmen und auf den Internet Explorer zugreifen kann.

Ich will also so eine Art Kiosk PC machen. 

Leider sind meine versuche mit Windows Steady State erfolglos geblieben, da Steady State die WLAN-Verbindung des PC's immer trennt. 

Kennt Ihr ein Tool mit dem ich einen Benutzer so weit einschränken kann wie oben genannt?


----------



## aquila (18. November 2007)

Hat keiner eine Idee oder hab ich mich wieder mal schlecht ausgedrückt?


----------



## zeroize (18. November 2007)

Vielleicht kann ich dir einen günstigen Tipp geben, der allerdings nur bedingt deine Anforderungen genügt:
Es gibt diverse Linuxdistributionen die solche Funktionen besitzen. Browser und Officeanwendungen kann man hervorragend mit freier Software abbilden.
Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn du nicht auf IE und Windowssoftware angewiesen bist.


----------



## aquila (18. November 2007)

Nein wenn dann bräuchte ich schon was auf Windows basierendes.

Oder die Lösung warum Windows Steady State die WLAN Verbindung immer kappt.

Hoffe ihr habt eine Lösung, bin ein wenig Ratlos - kann ja von mir aus was kosten auch - muss es nur vorher probieren können (Testversion)!


----------

